# Utah Archery Center (leaves a lot to be desired)



## BucksNBulls (May 27, 2008)

So, I know that the opinion I am about to share is not a common one on this forum but I believe that everyone on this forum is entitled to their own opinion and should have their own voice (whatever that voice may be). I am not just writing from the hip or from some rumors that I've heard but from personal experience so......I am expecting some nasty replies to what I am about to say but I knew that before I sat down to write this post and all I have to say to them is BRING IT ON!

I first have to start by saying that UTAH ARCHERY CENTER *SUCKS*! ! ! ! Sure UAC is a great place to go and hang out and sit around and bull shi* about who's deer is bigger and have a pi**ing contest with all of the other middle aged men that have nothing better to do with their time. Oh yeah, league nights are great if you don't need to drive home! But to actually go to UAC and expect some actual decent help in answering questions or setting up your bow or getting your bow fixed, *don't count on it*! Unless, you are one of those middle aged men that like pi**ing contests and have nothing better to do with your time and don't need to drive home because you basically live at the shop anyway.

I have gone to Utah Archery Center a number of times hoping that the service has improved and every time I do I get let down. *EVERY* time I have gone into that shop with a question I have gotten talked down to and treated like I'm stupid because I even have to ask a question about bow hunting or gear or bow accessories. I am the first to admit that I don't know everything about bow hunting and I believe that my (as is all of us) learning about the sport I love so much an ongoing and continual process and am willing to get that knowledge from wherever I can learn it and from whomever I can learn it from. So, having that belief UAC creates for me an unwelcome and unfriendly atmosphere and one that I don't care to visit.

My most recent visit to UAC led me to believe that they don't know jack about bows and if they do they sure as hell don't show it. I took my bow in to get a new string put on it and when it came back to me my sight was busted (not broken before, I check all my gear when I drop it off), and my bow sounded like a freight train was coming through my back yard. I have some buddies that I always shoot with and out of the 5 of us my bow shot the quietest until I took it to UAC. When I took it back nobody in the shop could figure out why the string was making such a loud TWAAANG sound. To be honest nobody really looked at it closely and everyone acted as if the bow was poisonous and wouldn't touch it. The person (names withheld) came back to me and said that I needed to buy a $65 dollar doinker that would eliminate the sound for sure. That was a laugh. I told the person that they had also broken my sight and they denied all responsibility and even refused to look at it to see if it could be fixed. I was told that he would go talk to someone else and see if that person knew what the problem would be. Well he walked down to the end of the counter and engaged another co-worker in a pi**ing match about who could or would shoot the biggest deer while in the meantime conveinetly forgetting that I was down at the other end of the counter waiting patiently for some answers. Well, after twenty min of nothing and trying to get someone's attention, I very slowly and very quietly put my bow back in its case turned around and walked out the door. While walking out the door I thought about a previous experience at UAC where I also left empty handed after trying to get some service from a worker (name withheld) Curly and being told that they were "too busy" to help me as he played and doinked around with *HIS* bow. What a *wanker!*

I will never go back to UAC again! ! ! ! I needed to get my bow fixed after they fu**** it up so I went to a shop much more north and much farther from me because I had heard they had excellent service and didn't treat their "non-regular" customers like shi*! My experience at the other shop was *AWESOME* and was totally worth the 3hrs (stuck in traffic after that tanker spill) I was in the truck. The shop up north (name withheld) Wilde Arrow has gained a customer for life and UAC will never again get my business.

I feel strongly about this topic and discourage anyone from going to UAC...go to the shop up north instead!


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone who has been in UAC in the last month would know that curly no longer works there! As for G and his bow skills- they are sick-! He is one of the best bow tecs in utah and I'm sure if you took matters up with him they would be resolved.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I was there within the last month and I didn't know that Curly didn't work there any more....hm, interesting. I think Curly was a huge problem with the shop.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man... that is a bummer. I'm sorry you had a negative experience there.  Doesn't sound good... but I think at least one guy that works there is on these forums... guy named Shane if I remember right. He seems to be kinda quiet but was extremely nice when I was in there. There is another guy named Isaac who does work for Gerald... he's not an employee but is good to talk to as well. Gerald... well, I'm not sure you'll find a nicer guy to talk to and he's always been extremely helpful to me as a noob to the sport, helping me with whatever I needed, always without being condescending or acting like I was wasting his time or bugging him. I never had any problems with Curly, but sounds like a few folks did. Anyway, glad you wound up getting good service somewhere at least.... sounds like the folks at Wilde Arrow took care of you. I keep going into UAC because they're always really nice to me and its right across the street (I'll be moving shortly though :evil: ) so its been very convenient. Hope you'll go in there and ask for G, Shane or talk to the short haired Hispanic looking guy (Isaac) and at least give the good folks at the shop a chance. Sometimes yeah, it turns into a chest thumping match but its probably more because they're usually all good buds in there just bsing with each other more than that they're trying to come off as ****y jerks. The guys I have run into there certainly weren't that way but I could see how it might look that way if you weren't used to them. Anyway, good luck and hope you get your stuff all dialed in up north.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I agree with Bucksnbulls *100%. TSI Outfitters and Humphreys are the best out there hands down when it comes to skills and service. 'G' may be good at what he does, but as far as putting that good use in helpin others that aren't in the "my deer is bigger than your deer buddy-buddy clan" you can just forget about it. You'd be better off trying to get milk from a bull than decent help from them.*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> I agree with Bucksnbulls *100%. TSI Outfitters and Humphreys are the best out there hands down when it comes to skills and service. 'G' may be good at what he does, but as far as putting that good use in helpin others that aren't in the "my deer is bigger than your deer buddy-buddy clan" you can just forget about it. You'd be better off trying to get milk from a bull than decent help from them.*


*

I've never killed a deer before so I must be throwing off the "helpfulness curve" since I wouldn't have a deer to compare to everyone else right?? Maybe I'm just the token newbie they felt sorry for or something. :|*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

curley was a BIG PROUBLOM in that shop and he the one that pushed me and my buddy away from there. we only go there now for leagues on friday night to shoot with some good people.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't have a single arrow from UAC that still has all of its fletchings on it, to contrast that I have at least twice as many arrows from another shop with more mileage that have yet to loose a single fletch.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I don't have a single arrow from UAC that still has all of its fletchings on it, to contrast that I have at least twice as many arrows from another shop with more mileage that have yet to loose a single fletch.


So.... if you have none from UAC with fletchings still... and you have twice that number from other shops..... you have zero arrows with vanes attached? (0 X 2 = 0). Or were you saying you have two arrows fletched by other folks (2 X 1 unfletched arrow from UAC)? Sorry, I was confused.... :wink:

You guys know I'm kidding right?? It really is crappy that you were unhappy with the service at the shop and I'm not trying to say it is justified in any manner. I've just had good experiences there and would hope it was just a random occurrence and not a constant lack of caring by the man who owns the shop or the people he hires to work there. Maybe go to Gerald and tell him what issues you've had and see what happens. Just a thought....


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never been to UAC. Service and trusting them to handle my bow as if it were there own is the main reason I do all the work to my own bow. It takes a little extra time but I know its done right. Most bow maintenance is very easy. Replacing a string is the hardest thing, and once you've done that everything else is simple. 

Sorry for the bad experience, hopefully Wile Arrow will keep you happy. They have been a decent shop for me.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Cabela's has a Ratchet-Loc Bow Press for $89. These work great and easy to pack in a vehicle if you need on a trip. All bow strings will stretch, even those that are not supposed to. If you measure you axle to axle, over time it will increase so your string will need to be replaced. The cables, sights and everything else are a breeze to replace and owrk on. I do everything on my bow so I know exactly what is going on. Sorry to hear about the experience.

Your local bow shops may have these also, or could order one.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=bow+press&noImage=0


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I am not going to bash someone for there opinion. I have been to all the shops mentioned and found good things about all of them, BUT there is only one person that I will have tune my bow and that is Gerald. I have not always agreed with the service that I have received there but that situation has resolved its self, I have always been very happy with the service that Gerald has given and believe that he tries to give the best service to everyone that comes in the door.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I consider myself a hard to please customer when it comes to my bow being worked on. I have NO complaints about my times at UAC. Gerald has been first rate for me EVERY time. His shop is NOT the closest to Tooele, but I take my gear there.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> Most bow maintenance is very easy.


Yup. So all the trash talk doesn't have much credibility coming from guys who can't perform these rudimentary tasks. Not all that long ago, it was either DIY or you didn't bowhunt. I don't think some folks appreciate how good they've got it.

Then again, guys talking about bowhunting in an archery shop? I'm shocked! :shock:


----------



## BucksNBulls (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'll look into those bow presses. It has nothing to do with talking about bow hunting FIN.....It has to do with poor quality of service. The service was down right disgusting. Gerald was part of the problem...so I don't care how great he is at what he does I'll never go back. I asked for my old string back and when I picked up my bow they said they threw it away. I also wanted to keep the peep I had on there, they changed it on me and TOLD me that the one they put on was better. I just don't see the point of going to UAC and get crappy service when I can go elsewhere and be treated like a normal human being.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, he's very approachable and extremely easy going.... if you're that unhappy about the service or treatment you received, you ought to at least let him know so that he can make changes where they need to be made (if they haven't already happened) and hell you may even get an apology if something was out of line. Yakking about it on here won't do much but wear out your fingers.... so I'd say at least call the shop and tell him how you feel.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Pretty good post. Have seen both sides of the service on this one. I think the service was mediocre/good when Mitch was there, when he left I switched to Sportsmans Wharehouse. If G is not busy, or is working for that matter then it is the go to place. But Wilde Arrow is awesome all around. Jeramiah is a good go to guy.


----------



## BucksNBulls (May 27, 2008)

HOGAN said:


> Wilde Arrow is awesome all around. Jeramiah is a good go to guy.


Love those guys. Cody knows his stuff too, young but both great guys! It's just a place that makes you feel good to know there are decent guys like that around. Great service (which is what it is all about) and they know how to treat their customers.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

HELL YA! Been there one time, 2years ago. Drew a book Cliff tag. Thought about trying to take a buck with my recurve. went down to have some wood arrows fletched with feathers.
" Quote" I don't deal with feathers, even if you brought them in I won't mess with them"" And besides, why in the world would you wait 7 years to draw a Books tag just to Pi-- it away shooting a recurve with wooden arrows? That was it for me.""" We could sell you a new Hoyt and some carbons. You'll be in to that about $800.00. I told them catch ya later!! Went to Wilde Arrow in Layton"". Been treated. like a human being eveytime I been there.. Also they will go the extra mile. for ya. Salt Lake Archery is another place thats always been fair with me. I've knowen Bill for 15 years.. He may come of ridged once in awhile, but he is really a good guy..If you ain't one of the boys at Utah Archery don't plan on being treated with any diginty..


----------



## BucksNBulls (May 27, 2008)

EvenOlderFudd said:


> HELL YA! Been there one time, 2years ago. Drew a book Cliff tag. Thought about trying to take a buck with my recurve. went down to have some wood arrows fletched with feathers.
> " Quote" I don't deal with feathers, even if you brought them in I won't mess with them"" And besides, why in the world would you wait 7 years to draw a Books tag just to Pi-- it away shooting a recurve with wooden arrows? That was it for me.""" We could sell you a new Hoyt and some carbons. You'll be in to that about $800.00. I told them catch ya later!! Went to Wilde Arrow in Layton"". Been treated. like a human being eveytime I been there.. Also they will go the extra mile. for ya. Salt Lake Archery is another place thats always been fair with me. I've knowen Bill for 15 years.. He may come of ridged once in awhile, but he is really a good guy..If you ain't one of the boys at Utah Archery don't plan on being treated with any diginty..


I agree...I don't need someone telling me what to shoot and how to shoot it or that my bow sucks or that I'm an idiot because I asked a question. They tried selling me everything in the shop and when they realized I wan't bitin' they ignored me. Suggestions are great but don't tell me my way is wrong because it is not your way.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Have seen both sides of the service on this one. If G is not busy, or is working for that matter then it is the go to place.


I have seen them be totally swamped and still welcome guys into the shop, ask what they need and if they're in the middle of something, they let the person know it will be a minute. I've NEVER seen them be rude to anyone and all the times I've gone in there, they have NEVER tried to push a bunch of sales nonsense on me. I'm basically the new guy on the block, certainly open to suggestions on what to buy, not buy, and how I could make my setup better. I've only been doing this for a year... if they wanted to take advantage of somebody, I would be a ripe target. My experience with UAC has been that this is anything but the case when you go in there. Even with Curly.... if I asked a question, it was answered and not with "your stuff sucks so you need to upgrade". They're honest.... so if they can make a suggestion on how to better your setup, I don't think its bad service for them to give you an opinion. They are a "pro shop" for archery... they're in the business of selling archery equipment and trying to equip hunters with the newest and best products available. I'd think they were failing to fulfill their duty to their customers if they weren't trying to get you into better gear. Are they busy?? Hell yeah they are.... especially now that they're short handed. Does it mean they might not be able to jump right on your "project" you want them to do?? Sure.... and I don't think that qualifies as bad service either. Some might take it that way if you're taking service for granted and think its bad service if somebody isn't popping to attention every time you snap your fingers. I don't know what the situation was with you guys that are so quick to run UAC down, but there are always two sides to every story (which is basically all the readers have to go on) and I've never had any trouble at UAC, won't go to Sportsmans for much at all unless I'm there to get a fishing product and get out, and haven't ever nor will I probably ever go to Wilde Arrow. All the way up north to get my bow worked on?? No thanks... great guys or not, why go there when I can get great service five minutes from my front door. Finn.... the more I read with all the complaints being posted, the more valid your post becomes to me. To me, its sounding more like folks are upset because they're getting honesty and a realistic evaluation of your setup rather than just being told what you want to hear. I've never heard them tell somebody... "your stuff sucks". Not even one time. They may not tell you exactly what you want to hear.... but they're not trained parrots who just blow smoke up your skirt either so if they can help, why wouldn't they try? First time I hear them be bluntly rude to somebody.... then I'll buy the bad service rap getting passed around here. Until then...not much weight to it at all as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If you knew that they only help the guys that want to talk about who's deer is the biggest then why in the world didn't you mention how big yours was??????? You may have been one of the good old boys, receiving the best service in town and now you have to spend 10 gallons of fuel (Gold) to drive up North instead of staying in your own town. That just doesn't make sense to me. :mrgreen: I had a bad experience one time and decided to not go back. I have had nothing but good experiences since staying away for two years. It has made me realize that sometimes people are people and maybe EVERY day is not a good day. It could have been a bad day on my part or theirs. It doesn't really matter anymore...............I guess the fact that I am middle aged has helped cause I am treated like a king at UAC and Humphries. I like em both!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

One more thing, I know another middle aged guy who almost lives there and he is treated well also.......................by the way................I just wanted to be the 22nd post on this thread as well.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Before I knew the workers, I would honestly stand there a half an hour before they would even ask what I needed. And that was without any customers. I would have left but needed to use their jake. Otherwise I do 99% of my own work. Sometimes you have to take it in. 

On a side note, they do drink beer there. That does not bother me. But I needed to do some adjustments one night and have you ever tried to find anything in their shop??? It is not neat or tighty at all. Crap laying every where. To me that reflects on what type of business is run. I was very pleased up at Wilde Arrow, they had a "home" for every tool and was a welll lit up, clean working enviroment. 

I really wanted to stay out of this because I like G and another worker their. But when I was 19 I wanted to open an archery shop to compete directley with Sportsman Archery/ Consolidated (the previous name of the buisiness). I thought customer service alone would put them out. If Mathews would issue another permit to sell their bows, I would still consider it. Don't get me wrong, if you are in the in crowd, it's a great place. (I may be removed from that list now), but if you are a once in a while guy, welll..........


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Before you girls cry anymore, think about it. This is the world wide web and you are trashing someone business, not cool. If you have a problem with a shop go talk to them, crying here is not going to do any good. This is Geralds income, the way he feeds his family, be a man and talk to him about your problem. Sitting behind a computer trashing someones hard earned business is not my idea of cool. THINK!!!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

UAC is cool.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Waaaaa!*

That is what I have to say to anyone that has ever had a problem with ANY shop and didn't have the nards to get with the people in charge and fix the problem. As mentioned above, these people have families to feed and the LAST thing G or any other shop owner wants is Pizzed off customers! Plus, we're only hearing ONE side to this story. Having worked archery shop retail for 9 years has tought me a thing or two about human nature and customer relations. They want it all, and they want it NOW! CHEAP!!! "The customer is always right" WRONG! Some people are IMPOSABLE to have a reasonable transaction with. The best thing to do in these situations is bite your lip and politely recommend they take their business elsewhere. 99% of life's problems can be solved if you'll just take the time to open your pie hole and tell someone! If you don't say anything, how are they supposed to help fix the problem? The squeaky wheel gets the grease...

And one more thing. If you don't know how to fix your own bow, *you're an idiot!* Learn how! Buy the tools you need to keep the thing tuned and learn how to use them. That way when it breaks down (and they always do) and you can't get to a shop you wont be screwed. :idea:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dammit.... I'm an idiot.  -)O(- Somebody better copy that for future use against me. :lol: But I figured I'd admit it based on Tex's criteria. Thank goodness I work with guys who are patient enough to kinda teach me things as we go along. *(())*


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Middle aged?, yes. did I call and complain? yes. U get kicked in the nerts one time. why would you go back and get kicked again? As for gettin the old skirt blowed up. and trashing there business. Well.. that is why you hire employees who give a Rats A--


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I havent been there for a while but G is great to work with and has always treated me well. I havent found a nicer guy to work with.


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

This is pretty sad....But first I wanted to tell BucksNBulls, UZ-A-Bow, and dkhntrdstn That I owe them an apology of some sort. I have no Idea who you are, or what I did to offend you in the past, but obviously I did something wrong. I am sorry. I never was told ny anyone what I was doing wrong, therefor I didnt know what I needed to change. Guess that comes from talking behind peoples back, and not confronting people in a respectable way to conquer their differences. 
I left the shop to better my life. I have no hard feelings toward UAC or G. What has been said or is being said is sad. I agree with the short man that says you should tell G personally, or call him. I love the sport, and miss being around a shop like I used to
Its sad that there is so much hatred between people, yet they dont talk about it like grown men, yet they talk so badly about them.
I know I have screwed up in the past, and made mistakes with people, and I apologize If I have ever offended you or a friend. I sincerely do. I have gone through a rough stage of life the past couple of years, and needed some help. Just sad that nobody cares about friends, unless its of benefit to you. I wish I could change the past, but I cant. But I can tell you that from here on, I will do my best to treat all with the love and respect that they do deserve. I sincerely wish all a great hunt, and all goes well on the hill, and at home.
I do hope that everyone on here knows that we all share the same great passion about ARCHERY, and BOW HUNTING not shop politics. We can all be better people if we all just communicate, and dont bad mouth others. 
I do hope all our local bow shops do well, and we help those that struggle to survive, and let them know of our concerns before they get out of hand like this thread.
Sorry to all again, and hope there are no more hard feelings. And like I said, please tell me what bothered you so I can fix it, rather than be a burden in the back of your head!
Good luck to all!!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Hats off to Curley! <<--O/

And a great hunting season for everyone.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Curley is my hero. UAC lost a good person. I will still go there and UAC will manage but will have to pick up a lot of extra slack. Also I would like to clear something up, years ago when i went to UAC and did not get helped, I do not think G was even the owner, plus it was two weeks before archery season, so it really was not fair to say something about my one bad experience. I hope my posts have not come across as if I am bad mouthing UAC. Just shared an experience, i have had many many more good experiences thatn bad, say 20-1. Thanks UAC I will take those odds every time.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I will admit the frist time I ever went to UAC was for the shoot with Joey. The guys at the counter where great. I have gone back a bunch of times now. I do not know any of them from any one else but they always have helped me with what I needed. I had no problem with or the way they did bussiness.


----------

